# bacon wrapped pork loin stuffed with bacon cheese and shrooms



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

how long and what temp should i cook this ...its going to be made in the oven as my uds is not going to be made in time:sad:


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Oven 240 degrees. cook to 152 degrees internal temp for finish. Tent it in foil for rest maybe 15-20 minutes.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

DangerDan said:


> Oven 240 degrees. cook to 152 degrees internal temp for finish. Tent it in foil for rest maybe 15-20 minutes.


do u have an estimated time for full cooking so i know when to put it in..my xmas dinner is at 1pm.... thanks


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

depending on the size, 3 to 3-1/2 hours maybe. Get a probe, set the oven temp and when you think its getting close (when the loin firms up) slide the probe into the center. When it hits 140, it'll climb pretty fast..


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## vexilar4life (Feb 1, 2011)

yumm


----------

